# 2000 Passat 30V Code error P1113, P1131, P0455, P0441



## gonzalocimma (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi, I have 4 code error en mi passat 2000 30v 4x4

P1113 Oxigen (lambda) sensor: B2 S1: Internal Resistance too high
P1113 Oxigen (lambda) sensor: B1 S1: Internal Resistance too high
P0431 Warm Up catalyst: bank 2 efficiency below threshold

*B2 = Bank 2
B1 = Bank 1
but S1, is before or after, B1 is driver or passenger side*


P0455 Evap system: large leak detected
P0441 Evap emision control sys: Incorrect Flow

How I can text the valve, resistance or what, thanks.
How I can fix this errors, thanks.

and I have other error Airbag

00588-032 Airbag Igniter driver side(n95)
static - value of resistence too great


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

Check the purge valve, black round thing sitting on or near the air box and the hoses for a vacuum leak. Also check the purge valve for operation.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

P0431 is often due to a failed coolant temperature sensor, or a wiring problem in that circuit. This will also often throw O2 sensor codes, but not normally the ones you have, which sound more like a wiring problem or failed sensors. If they're the original sensors, then they've exceeded their life expectancy. B1 is passenger side, and S1 is pre-cat.

Do check the purge valve, as tryin' says, but those codes could also be caused by a leaking gas cap or vacuum leak.

Not sure how to check the airbag igniter wiring, but I'd definitely do it with the battery and airbag module disconnected. I think N95 is the steering wheel airbag...


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

Hi, my first post here so please be patient with my bad english. It is very hard to check the n95 igniter wiring. Usually it shows no circuit break but it does happen when you turn the steering wheel. The problem is in the black(or other) coloured box behind the wheel containing a spiral flexible wiring for the horn buttons and N95. Also could be higher contact resistance in the connectors. Have to warn you, airbag cirцuits are a bit different story for checking with multimeter. Better leave that for experienced VW techs if you don't have knowledge in that field. Usually a change is the only way to solve the problem.
Bank1 is the 1-3cylinders (left bank if you look stay at the front of the car ,open hood. Right bank(passenger) from inside the car) S1 is before cat. 
EVAP system errors on North America's VW is complicated thing. As O-o suggests they can be triggered from leaking tank cap to leakin rubber hose some where between the fuel tank to charcoal filter and N80 valve to throttle valve. One possible test for N80(the purge valve) is to crimp/block its hose to throttle valve and using VAG-COM try to create the "Readiness code" If check is passed then N80 is faulty and if you try to blow through it, it should flow in both directions. To find that problem it is better first to know how evap system works in these vehicles.
Hope it's some help for you. Be careful !


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

B1=Passenger side
B2=Driver side
S1= Before Cat
S2=After Cat


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

I just started working at a Euro shop and finally got to hook my car up to vag-com and it is throwing the P0441 code as well, one of the tech's blocked the purge valve this evening, to see if that will help...I decided to come on here to find some help with it, I will keep you updated with what I find...if you do the same for me!:thumbup::beer:


----------

